# Whirlpool parts in a Kenmoore /Gas Drier?



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Here it goes I don't know if I got the right parts? About a month ago I got a older Kenmore natural gas drier from my mother in law. She wanted new and the way she cared this old unit (looks new):yes:. I couldn't justify scrapping it so I told her I planned to take it to our other property. I have propane at the house I plane to bring it on the next trip out to it. We have a electic drier there now but much older and wore down. I figured I would order a propane kit so I could convert it to propane from natral gas.She had the original manual with part listings so I used that part number for the conversion kit "Kenmore 49572" for a Internet search. I ended up find what looked to be the part "49572 LP gas conversion kit" here is what got me "the parts bag states it's for a whirlpool unit. Did some one buy someone out or share burner parts. I haven't pulled anything apart here I was hoping to do that there in a couple months after the holidays. Does anyone know if it is most likely the wrong or right part??


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Call a Sears parts center and tell them what you have. They should be able to tell you if it's the right part. I do think Kenmore and whirlpool shared a lot of the same parts.

Update:
I found this on a parts site:

This is a Whirlpool Genuine conversion kit to convert your gas dryer from natural gas to LP (liquid propane) or butane bottled gas. 
* Instruction Sheet * Blocking Pin * Office, Burner-Butane # 55 * Office, Burner-Propane # 54 * Label, Rating Plate (English & French) * Label, Conversion record (English & French) * Label, Burner Baseplate (English & French) *It is used in Whirlpool-built dryers under the brand names of Whirlpool, Kenmore, KitchenAid, Estate, etc..* Send us your complete model number and we will tell you if it fits. There are other requirements in the installation of your LP system, such as the proper tubing, pressure regulator, fuel supply, etc... Make sure and abide by all codes applicable to your locality and be sure you are technically competent and capable of doing a proper gas installation before ordering this product. 
This is a Whirlpool Genuine conversion kit to convert your gas dryer from natural gas to LP (liquid propane) or butane bottled gas.

It looks like you're good with that part.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

I kinda thought I was. Same part number and description. I was figuring that it was just company's combining products. or sharing suppliers. But it good to see conformation in writing.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Kenmore is a Sears brand name. Kenmore appliances are made by different manufacturers. I used to know the 3 numbers that told if it was made by Whirlpool. I want to say they were like 412. I am really not sure about that. I have not seen the list I have in a long time as I do not work on appliances anymore.


----------

